# Prelim 2 (2016)



## EQUIDAE (8 April 2016)

Were they having a laugh when they wrote this one? That is all...


----------



## blood_magik (8 April 2016)

I rode it yesterday - it actually rides okay once you get your head around the movements and stop asking yourself 'what the hell were they thinking when they wrote this?' &#128516;


----------



## mrsh2010 (8 April 2016)

I read it, thought omg, then called it for a friend and it's not as bad as it reads


----------



## eggs (8 April 2016)

Just looked at on You Tube and it seems to flow nicely.  Rather boring though with a lot of trotting before anything else happens.


----------



## happyappys (8 April 2016)

Just looked at it, hope I never have to ride it, my memory is terrible, far too many things to remember there


----------

